# X-ZALIA, Boston med embossed with cattails



## riverdiver (Feb 23, 2010)

This is another southern NH river bottom find, I (only) colored it to show the embossing. Has anyone seen or heard of this bottle before and if so what was in it?


----------



## athometoo (Feb 23, 2010)

dont know what it is but the design is awesome . font and the cattails make the bottle . cant wait to see what it is . looks like a pat med or snakeoil bottle . is it bim or abm . any marks on the botom?  thats a good one dont let go of it . sam


----------



## jays emporium (Feb 23, 2010)

I had that bottle with a full label last August.  It was a medicated soap lotion and was for a number of skin diseases.  My mint labeled and embossed BIMAL bottle sold on ebay for about $25.  I have seen the unlabeled bottle like yours several times for about $5.-$10.


----------



## athometoo (Feb 23, 2010)

BEAT ME TOO IT . at least i got second place . yea i was the first loser .[]

 [*]X-Zalia Soap, Boston Post, 17 October 1911 
 "AVOID ROUGH HANDS - X-Zalia Soap keeps them soft."

 [*]X-Zalia Soap, Boston Post, 18 October 1911 
 Our friends X-Zalia Soap again. "SORES heal quickly when bathed with X-Zalia Soap - and kept wet with X-Zalia liquid. Very healing." Yes, but is it always healthful?


----------



## bostaurus (Feb 23, 2010)

I seem to remember reading somewhere that cattails were used by native Americans in a paste for wounds, sores,and burns.


----------



## riverdiver (Feb 23, 2010)

Thanks guys,

 I knew someone had to have seen this one before. This is what it looked like before I colored it.


----------



## sweetrelease (Feb 23, 2010)

when we were kids my father would soak cattails in kerosen and light them on fire to put around our camp site. i don't see a whole lot of them anymore.~matt


----------



## athometoo (Feb 23, 2010)

boy we got lots of them here . that and lilly pads . good for the fishing dont ya know . good idea on the kerosene thing . next nighttime summer catfishing trip i will try it . sam


----------



## jays emporium (Feb 23, 2010)

Here is a picture of the label.  Don't know if you'll be able to read it.


----------



## riverdiver (Feb 24, 2010)

Thanks JE,

 That is awesome, I am going to copy your photo and add it to the file with mine. 

 Thanks again.


----------

